# flaky skin around nose



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

I always get flaky skin round my nose. I use clinic facial scrub and a nivea facial mosturier which works ok but then then next time i shower and dry myself my nose goes all flaky again. I naturally have quite greasy skin to I think which dont make any sense to me and This has been happening for ages now..

Anyone else get the same thing or suggest anything that can help?

im sure most people can quite easily shower and not cream up and not suffer from this... getting really irritating.. I cant keep using a scrub as just makes round the outside of my nose red and I look like a bloody glue sniffer haha


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Ye I get this problem sometimes, depends on time of year. Just try not using face scrub/wash and just use a bit of moisturizer. I find face scrub/wash makes it worse, (i only have it very slightly though so i sometimes just use face wash since my face feels cleaner and fresher and just go through the hassle of moisturizer)


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I get this also when i wash my face too much, or when I use a harsh exfoliate face wash 

only wash your face once a day 

maybe change face wash to just a gel with out the exfoiate beads... that is if you're using one 

moisturizing cream such as E45 CREAM works

lala


----------

